# Guess what, New England...



## Buswell Forest (Jan 11, 2013)

NEWW says another storm "just like this one" is coming for next weekend...:yow!::yow!:


----------



## aloe (Nov 5, 2011)

I heard it will hit the mid Atlantic.


----------



## theholycow (Nov 29, 2002)

Buswell Forest;1591461 said:


> NEWW says another storm "just like this one" is coming for next weekend...:yow!::yow!:


I stacked as conservatively as possible and will run out of space if we get another one. Fak.


----------



## 2006Sierra1500 (Dec 28, 2011)

Oh were ****** if we got another one...on our larger property that we plow we couldnt do the roads straight on, it was push to the side, push to the side. Fack...


----------

